# Leaving ted.



## ElsieB (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi all, 

I have a question regarding leaving teddy. We got ted last Sunday and have had a hard week with him (i don't know what I was thinking but didn't expect it to be this hard ). Ted is just great and we have achieved allot this week. However he hates it if we aren't in the same room, when he is out of this crate. Should I be putting him in his crate all the time ?? He still doesn't enter his crate without us putting him in there. Should I be allowing him full access to the whole house when we're at home. This is really worrying my husband for when we have to return to work. You advise would be great.


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

hi elsie 
i have Ollie who is 2 and have just chosen poo number 2 today , donot be to disheartend it is hard work i had a bit of post puppy depression as daft as that sounds after 3 months as i found it hard ollie would not leave my side and followed me everywhere ,didnt like his crate he was the same as Ted ,persevere with the crate when you are in the same room as the crate put him in it ,to just give him reassurance ,with a kong or something ,then just small amounts through out the day for a rest ,ollie never liked it but i work 9-1 and he had to go in then i left him with a kong .and at night also until he was 1 then we did away with it and now he sleeps with us ,he still suffers with separation anxiety but hopefully poo 2 will calm him down. 
Persevere it will soon pass unlike having 2 grown up sons xxx
im sure you will get some good advice


----------

